# C59 Team White



## mykol77 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi All:

Here's a pic of my new C59 Team White being built. 

I heard the C60 would be coming out soon but what the heck!


----------



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

very annoying. I just got a c-59 in June(with ultegra 6700). The group set doesn't bother me, since I thought ten speeds was enough and an ounce and a half of weight savings a joke, but it doesn't feel great to know you are riding last year's model so soon. I thought Colnago updated models roughly every five years?. I'll feel better if the improvements are largely to accomodate disc breaks or electronic shifting neither of which I have. Hard to believe they could have so many great ideas about better frame design so soon.


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

The c59 has been around at least three years. It's a fantastic ride. I also have an EPS. fantastic frame. Will keep them both. Different but both great. Let's see what a C60 is and learn about its attributes. I know the latest May be the greatest but for what kind of riding. I will tell you the EPS is not a ride for everyone everyday. Very stiff. For me great others not so much.


----------

